# Appeal CSV processing time



## Pallavi.chouhan (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello Experts, 

I applied for csv at Rivonia, Johannesburg on 1st Oct,. The outcome of which came on 25th Oct 2019 saying SAQA certificate was not readable.

I then applied for an appeal application on 7th Nov 2019 with a coloured clear copy og SAQA. Can you please tell me how much time does na appeal application takes in this case. 

My visa is getting expired on feb 2020.

Is there anyone who got the outcome in quick time.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Pallavi.chouhan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I applied for csv at Rivonia, Johannesburg on 1st Oct,. The outcome of which came on 25th Oct 2019 saying SAQA certificate was not readable.
> 
> ...



Nobody can give you a definitive processing time for appeals.


----------

